# Steam account verkaufen, wie gehts?



## Maschine311 (8. April 2009)

Hall,
hab mal wieder ein Anliegen an euch!
Habe gerade mein CS verkauft, welcher auf einem Steam Konto ist.
Also das Game ist mit CD und Code und auch bereits deinstalliert von meinem Account.
Muß ich jetzt den Kompletten Account löschen oder wie funtz das. Habe auf meinem Account ja noch andere Games!

Kann der Käufer das Game dann ganz normal jetzt installieren und dann nach eingabe des Codes es bei Steam herunterziehen?

Stehe da eht gerade im dunkeln!

gruß
M311

@ falls ich hier im falschen Unterforum bin bitte verschieben, wußte nicht wohin, danke!


----------



## htcerox (8. April 2009)

*AW: Steam account verkaufen, wie gehts!*

soweit ich weis lässt sich das spiel von dem regestrierten acc nicht mehr entfernen.

Wenn du das Spiel verkaufst , musst du auch den acc mit verkaufen .

Wenn da noch andere spiele drauf regestriert sind , siehste alt aus 

Lg Monday


----------



## ForgottenRealm (8. April 2009)

*AW: Steam account verkaufen, wie gehts!*

Da wäre es halt sinnvoll, für jedes Spiel nen extra Account zu machen, oder ?


----------



## Maschine311 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Steam account verkaufen, wie gehts!*

Das ist aber echt schlecht, spricht nicht unbedingt dafür sich über Steam Games zu kaufen.
Kann man den im Steam Account nicht Name und Passwort ändern?
Weiß da jaemand evt. noch ne Lösung?
M311


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2009)

Du kannst einfach ne Mail an "Steam" schicken, und nett fragen ob sie das Spiel vom Acc löschen. Dazu musst du allerdings Fotos vom Originalspiel + key mitschicken


----------



## Maschine311 (8. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach ne Mail an "Steam" schicken, und nett fragen ob sie das Spiel vom Acc löschen. Dazu musst du allerdings Fotos vom Originalspiel + key mitschicken



Ja das geht natürlich, hat das schon mal geklappt oder ist es nur ein Versuch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ja das geht natürlich, hat das schon mal geklappt oder ist es nur ein Versuch?



Angeblich gehts so. Das ist der Selbe weg  als wenn versehentlich dein Acc gesperrt oder gehackt wurde wurde.


----------



## AdeE (8. April 2009)

Tag,

mal so nebenbei, man darf seinen Steamaccount nicht verkaufen:
"Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben."

Das absurde daran: Anders wirst du wohl das Spiel nicht verkaufen können. Außer du schreibst, wie bereits geschrieben, Valve und bittest sie ganz lieb darum - aber ob sie das machen ist mehr als fraglich.


----------

